# BLOODLINE HELP!!!!



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys and gals i just got my puppy's Six Generation Pedigree Certificate and i would really like to learn about where he has come from. But most importantly i want to find some pictures of the dogs in his history.

I couldn't figure out how to post his Pedigree off the UKC website so i just copied it my self. (If anyone could show me how, i would really appreciate it)










And I wasn't about to try to make his 6 generation one so ill just list the names.









Kilo's Mom is where all the Razors Edge came from and his Dad is where all the Gaffs.

GRCH RAZORS EDGE THROWIN KNOCKLES
RAZORS EDGE DIE HARD SHAMROCK
'PR' DIE HARD RATED XXX JASIM
RAZORS EDGE NEVIL BUCKSHOT
RAZORS EDGE NEVIL'S LIL HONEYBEAR
CH RAZORS EDGE PURPLE ROSE OF CAIRO
RAZORS EDGE IN'NA BLUE LAGOON
'PR' BUTTHEAD LIGHT'S OUT
'PR' CHAIN GANG BLONDIE
GRCH RAZORS EDGE THROWIN KNUCKLES
CH RAZORS EDGE EVANS RED LADE
CH RAZORS EDGE PURPLE ROSE OF CAIRO
RAZORS EDGE SEA BREEZE
BLUE GILLMORE
WATCHDOG'S BEELZEBUB
PRATHER'S GILLMORE
FONTAINE'S MAX
WADE'S BLUE BLAZE
SHAGO'S VICTORY 
SHAGO'S VICTORY DOLLARS
FERRELL'S PROPHET
ADAMS' LYRICAL CHAOS
GREEN'S RAMBO
PERSINGER'S MOLLIE BEE
HUGHZEE'S SPICE CEE
'PR' FITZ PITS CALIF. WILD SUNDANCE
'PR' FITZ PITS CA GYPSY
GRCH 'PR' KISME BLUE OPAL
'PR' NUCLEAR'S MAXIMUM BLACK OPAL
LEWIS SOLO FLEX
WILSONS FLY BABY
SPURLOCK'S DONAVAN 
FONTAINE'S TUG BOAT
JACKSON'S HITLER
FERRLE'S WICKE BLUE LADY
HUGHZEE'S SKY BLUE
CHAOS' BLUE LOV LOV
'PR' FITZ PITS MAXAMILLION
'PR' FITZ PITS NEVADAS OPAL RUCHE
'PR' GARCIA'S PAPA
MAURICIAO GAFF BLUE ANGEL
'PR' PRO BALL'S SLIVER SHADOW
'PR' GUILA'S JUNO
LAGANG'S TASIA
MANDRAI'S POPEYE
VO'S PURE BLEU PURDEE
ORION STEELE
'PR' CHELSI KIANA FEAGA
CH'PR' GAFF'S MEET THE BOUNCER
GAFFS RAJAH OF ROCMONT
'PR' REDWOODS BRYTESS CUD
GAFFS CA. BAYOU BLUE
DI VIRGILIO'S KONA
BROOKLEN BLUE MAGIK
'PR' MARACHA'S DEPUTY DOG SPIKE
REYES'S LIL KONA
'PR' ANGEL CHULA MAURICIO
GRCH SACKETT'S GAFF'S CALIF DAZZLE
GRCH FAFFS CA. VAVARROS CEASAR JR.
CH GAFF'S SLIVER SIMA
CH GAFFS'S KISMIT 
ROUGHNECK PRETTYBOY
'PR' LANGANG'S KAILA 
G.J.'S BLUE DEVIL SHELBY
JACKSON'S HITLER
JACKSON'S HITLER
JACKSON'S ANGEL
'PR' PRETTY BOY BLUE TITAN
ACE OF DIAMOND
EATERDAY'S DOZIA
GRCH'PR' PAKUTSI OF WIND'S CA
GRCH'PR' SHADYTOWNS'S LIL MISS KIANA
GAFF'S RODEO
GAFF'S DESTROYER OF HEARTS
CH GAFF'S SUE'S BABY GUS
CH GAFF'S CALIFORNIA VELVET
CRCH'PR'REDWOODS SHADYTOWN PUD
CH'PR' SHADY TOWNS HLOY SMOKES
GRCH'PR' GAFF'S CALIF. TOP GUN
CH NORTHERN CA GAFFS KISS ME KATE
CH'PR' BRYTESS CA TOP FLYTE
BRYTESS LIL BIT O' PEBBLES 
CIRKLE C'S BLUE BOY
CIRKLE C'S KINDA CLASSY


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

He came from where most bullies did man. You gotta be more specific with your question though.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

If you search the forum there are a byunch of threads on RE and their foundation dogs.

Also, f you google some of the dogs farther back in the ped you will find picts and further ped info on them. The front of the ped looks to have all unknowns...meaning no working or show titles no health tests.

There is a gaff forum if you want to talk to more who actually own dogs with that line:
Gaff Message Board - Message Board - Yuku

I hope that helps


----------



## GenesisKennels (May 28, 2009)

A great place too look up and add your ped. Is PedigreeDatabase.com. My female has one of your gaff ancestors in her lines a while back last word is velvet. But yea ped database is a nece place too look.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

This is one dog, now click on the others in his ped.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [122852] :: SACKETT'S GAFF'S CALIF. DAZZLE

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=125913

Just search the names on a search engine. Sounds crazy, I know.


----------



## ZLennan (May 18, 2011)

*Dogs in the 6 Gen*

I owned Fontaine's max, and Prather's Tippy, and created Gillmore's blue, and Spurlock's Donovan. My last name is Lennan, sometimes spelled "Lennon" on pedigree's so anything with my last name on it or the dogs I mentioned I have photos of.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

our dogs are related


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

American Bully Online Pedigree
American Bully Online Pedigree
heres a couple with pics from your 6 gen , there are some other names on that 6 gen that can be found on this website but there were no pictures. this website is great though type in the names and if they are in the data base it will come up most have pictures. should sign up and use this site to enter your pups ped in probably most of the names will be in there like throwin knuckles for sure.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

oh just seen this was back from january...old posts


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> oh just seen this was back from january...old posts


Try January 2010 lol


----------

